

Interviewing and being interviewed - __
http://seberin.blogspot.com/2008/07/lets-resume.html

======
ScottWhigham
_We can train technical skills, but we can't train honesty and candor._

I read something from someone sometime that said something like, "I like to
ask questions about the obscure items on their resume and ask them to explain
the concepts." The purpose was to see if the person will try to bullshit their
way through it or will they throw up their hands and say, "I don't know."

The article's main point was, "If they bullshit you during the interview,
they'll bullshit that much more if you hire them."

